# BIOS Update für RAID- Controller



## z-coupe (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo ich habe einen Onboard Raid- Controller. Nun habe ich ein Problem mit den gespiegelten Platten. 
Die sind kurz nacheinander beide ausgestiegen. Ein Bekannter meinte, dass es vermutlich nicht an den Platten liegt. Ich soll einfach mal das Bios des Controllers updaten. Das Problem ist das ich beim Hersteller keine Update für genau diesen Controller finde. 
Bei dem Controller handelt es sich um einen Promise FastTrack 378. 
Ich finde bei dem Herrsteller auf der Homepage kein Bios- Update. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich noch gucken könnte, bzw. wie ich mein Problem lösen kann?

danke schon mal


----------



## soyo (27. Juni 2007)

Ich würde ehr beim Hersteller des Mainboards nach BIOS-Updates suchen. Sind denn noch Daten auf den Festplatten oder sind die beide hin?


----------



## z-coupe (27. Juni 2007)

Doch es sind noch Daten auf den Festplatten. 
Manchmal kriegt es der Controller doch noch auf die Reihe und dann läft der Raid- Verband auch noch eine Zeit lang. Ich habe auch Backups von den Platten. Möchte natürlich nicht zwei neue Platten besorgen um dann weiterhin das gleiche Problem zu haben. Würde mir ausserdem auch gerne die Zeit sparen für das neu aufsetzen des Raid Arrays.


----------



## soyo (27. Juni 2007)

Das du schon eimal Backups hast ist gut. 

Wie gesagt, schau bei dem Mainboard-Herstellner nach den Treibern. Wenn es keine gibt oder du sie nicht findest, wird dir kaum was anderes übrig bleiben als ein neues Board einzubaun oder einen Adapter zu installieren. Spätestens dann musst du eh ein neues Array einrichten. 
Es ist sogar möglich das du es nach dem BIOS-Update tun musst, kann ich aber nicht genau sagen da ich solche Probleme noch nicht hatte.

Gruß soyo


----------



## z-coupe (27. Juni 2007)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ein Update des Board- Bios mein Raid- Problem beheben sollte. Es muss doch auch irgendwo ein Update für das Bios des Controllers geben.


----------



## z-coupe (27. Juni 2007)

Finde auch kein BIOS für mein Board. Habe das ASUS P4 P800 E. Bei Asus auf der Page finde ich aber nur P4 P800 oder das P4 P800 E Deluxe. Das erste hat keinen Raid Controller ud das zweite scheint einen anderen zu haben.


----------

